# Weed and Porn



## msgarcia000

Am I the only woman that doesn't mind if her husband watches a lot of porn and smokes week regularly?:scratchhead:


Insane! some of you might say, but I was discussing this with a coworker and she said she would break up with her boyfriend if she caught him watching porn. WHAT!!!

I actually LOVE it when my S/O watches porn. He does it about twice a day. Also, even though I dont smoke, I really DO NOT mind that he smokes every day. 

Why do some people consider this a problem? or am I crazy?


----------



## CandieGirl

Nope I'm sure you're not the only one! But many women, like me, hold our men to higher expectations that sitting around watching porn and smoking weed...but that's just me. To each his / her own.


----------



## wiigirl

Your crazy 

But that doesnt mean your wrong or that there is anything else wrong. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69

Do you both have jobs? Have kids? Or is this what the day pretty much consist of?


----------



## CallaLily

msgarcia000 said:


> Why do some people consider this a problem? or am I crazy?


Because different strokes for different folks. Some people don't mind if their spouse cats around either as long as they know about it....what one might do or like doesn't mean someone else will.


----------



## hotdogs

dude I wish my husband smoked weed...


----------



## hotdogs

I dont know why people consider porn to be cheating. That's the weirdest dynamic I've ever seen in relationships.

To me it's like saying "if I ever catch you watching that Lord of the Rings movie, you're outta here man"


----------



## ShawnD

msgarcia000 said:


> Am I the only woman that doesn't mind if her husband watches a lot of porn and smokes week regularly?:scratchhead:


Nope, my gf is fine with this too. I don't do any illegal drugs, but I'll drink a couple beers at 10am on a saturday while writing in my journal and it doesn't bother her. Half of the other women (or men) out there would totally flip out because it's 10am and how dare you enjoy beer and blah blah blah.




> I actually LOVE it when my S/O watches porn. He does it about twice a day. Also, even though I dont smoke, I really DO NOT mind that he smokes every day.


I said this in another thread, and I wasn't joking. People care because of the money. Marijuana is expensive and it creates a lot of other risks like losing your job, being arrested, etc. We can agree that marijuana laws are totally stupid, but that doesn't automatically make it a good idea to break the law. I think most speed limits are stupid, but I still drive the speed limit so I don't get in trouble.


----------



## SageBouquet

It's fun to watch porn together!


----------



## RandomDude

Porn is boring, unless it's a porn movie, then it's fking hilarious! (Maybe due to the combination of horrific acting and cheesy lines)

Grass is good though from time to time, my wife and I manage a few discreet puffs when watching movies together.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

I think there are many valid reasons why people men and women alike wouldn't want their partner watching porn or smoking weed.

My reasons for not wanting porn in our relationship are as follows:
Porn sex is unrealistic and creates unrealistic sexual expectations.
Porn usually involves very young women, unrealistic bodies (plastic surgery etc) and uses girls who are often from low socio ecenomic areas, usually poorly educated with few choices available to them, their is lots of sexual abuse in the potn industry, most of the girls have substance abuse problems, many of them started in the sex industry underage, most have suffered sexual abuse, the porn industry mostly lines the pockets of rich men, statistically speaking the women are used up and spat out deemed old hat after a few movies and a few thousand $, whereas the men in the industry make much more. Moreover many sex slaves end up in the industry so you never know if you are watching a woman who is being forced or greatly coerced etc.
It's just unethical, treats women as cum receptacles.

Porn injects third and 4th and 5th and so on parties into sexual relationships, these are real people and it's basically prostitution filmed. I beleive sex is best when two people focus on each other.

The more porn men watch the more likely it is that that will feel unsatisfied with their sex lives.

Increasingly more often some men can't get off when with a real woman, as porn changes our brains and the neural pathways and the way we receive excitement and pleasure, often making real sex difficult and dissatisfying. 

Human beings release oxytocin when they have something nice done for them and a lot of oxytocin when they have sex and orgasm. It's what keeps coupled in love and excited and feeling good about each other. When they orgasm to other people, they reduce their human pair bonding, which distances them from their spouse. 

I could go on and on really but I'll dro there. 

As for the pot, I think it's easy to sere why having a pot head for a husband or wife is not appealing, even though I have nothing against the occasional
Joint myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl

hotdogs said:


> I dont know why people consider porn to be cheating. That's the weirdest dynamic I've ever seen in relationships.
> 
> To me it's like saying "if I ever catch you watching that Lord of the Rings movie, you're outta here man"


It's not that at all...but I know in my case, I was being denied, ignored, and cast aside for porn. Not cheating, but also not something I was willing to put up with either.

The problems porn causes run much deeper, sometimes, than just a jealous wife.


----------



## Jamison

msgarcia000 said:


> Why do some people consider this a problem?


Some people do some don't. Peoples reasons vary. For me it would be a problem. I'm not one to sit around watching porn and smoking weed, I have better things to do with my time. Plus I would want better for myself. But if it works for you and your partner more power ta ya!


----------



## msgarcia000

trey69 said:


> Do you both have jobs? Have kids? Or is this what the day pretty much consist of?


We both have jobs, we do not have children and absolutely not the only thing he does...


----------



## msgarcia000

hotdogs said:


> I dont know why people consider porn to be cheating. That's the weirdest dynamic I've ever seen in relationships.
> 
> To me it's like saying "if I ever catch you watching that Lord of the Rings movie, you're outta here man"


Omg, me too!!! :rofl:

I mean, don't ladies know the advantages of men watching porn? um, less sexual time for me (which means that when Im home tired from a looooong day, instead of him going to another woman, he does it himself  ).... new sexual positions...etc lol


----------



## msgarcia000

ShawnD said:


> People care because of the money. Marijuana is expensive and it creates a lot of other risks like losing your job, being arrested, etc. We can agree that marijuana laws are totally stupid, but that doesn't automatically make it a good idea to break the law.


U are right, but when he knows he doesn't have the money for it, he doesn't do it, but he makes enough to do it way more than once a day, but he chooses once a day, so money is not the issue.


----------



## msgarcia000

*LittleDeer* said:


> Porn sex is unrealistic and creates unrealistic sexual expectations.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Ok Little Deer, I get your point, but then what you are saying is that you don't watch movies either. :scratchhead: I'm assuming because movies are also unrealistic and then it will make us hate real life because our expectations are set to be those of the movie that we just watched.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

i'm not really into porn but it doesn't bother me unless it's kept secret.

i love weed and will smoke before I'll drink. the key is moderation. don't waste a life sitting around ripping tubes and beating off to porn.

limits


----------



## ShawnD

msgarcia000 said:


> Ok Little Deer, I get your point, but then what you are saying is that you don't watch movies either. :scratchhead: I'm assuming because movies are also unrealistic and then it will make us hate real life because our expectations are set to be those of the movie that we just watched.


Movies are a little different because most of them are about things nobody does. You'll never find yourself thinking that you're Rambo and you can totally take on an entire police department by yourself. Porn is (mostly) about sex, and sex is something people do. Warping your view of sex could have real life consequences.

Disagreeing with deer, you can tell right away when the actors are having fun and when they're not. Porn stars are horrible actors, so it's painfully transparent when they're not having fun. If your husband honestly can't tell that the porn star is in pain or not having fun, then he might be autistic. Noticing that the porn star is in pain but he wants to do that to you anyway means he's an *******.


----------



## Maricha75

msgarcia000 said:


> Omg, me too!!! :rofl:
> 
> I mean, don't ladies know the advantages of men watching porn? um, less sexual time for me (which means that when Im home tired from a looooong day, instead of him going to another woman, he does it himself  ).... new sexual positions...etc lol


Ahhh, but this is assuming the woman doesn't WANT sex at those times. Personally, I'm up for sex anytime he is....even more. And we don't view porn. We have no need, no desire to do so. And we can be adventurous, try new positions, etc...all without the aid of porn. Our imaginations work just fine without the aid of such things. In our marriage, there are no advantages to watching porn... but, that's my marriage. If it works for you, more power to you. But just because it works for you doesn't mean our position on it will change.


----------



## norajane

ShawnD said:


> Nope, my gf is fine with this too. I don't do any illegal drugs, but I'll drink a couple beers at 10am on a saturday while writing in my journal and it doesn't bother her. Half of the other women (or men) out there would totally flip out because it's 10am and how dare you enjoy beer and blah blah blah.


Has she never had a mimosa for brunch? :scratchhead:


----------



## sick.

Once it gets to the point that your SO won't spend time with you or your children because he's wankin it to some porno, or too busy hittin that bong... 
It's sad.


----------



## loveloss

sick. said:


> Once it gets to the point that your SO won't spend time with you or your children because he's wankin it to some porno, or too busy hittin that bong...
> It's sad.


:iagree: :iagree:


----------



## pidge70

Well, we have kids so....I would be less than pleased if my H did that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall

My wife doesnt freak over porn. Usually it is a shared experience. Now as far as weed goes. look I grew up in the 60s and 70s and everyone smoked weed. It was the most fun times of my life and I would be a liar if I didnt say that if they legalized it tommorrow, I'd be burning a blunt by sun up. Until then .............


----------



## missymrs80

Id rather take my kids to gymboree than go to al-anon meetings. Addiction is addiction is addiction.


----------



## Mavash.

pidge70 said:


> Well, we have kids so....I would be less than pleased if my H did that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Also pot is illegal so that doesn't set well with my need to stay out of jail. 

I'm married to a cop and I know when they bust the dealers they arrest the buyers too. I've watched a few busts from afar and that really isn't something I ever want to be a part of. I'm sure the buyers just get a slap on the wrist but still I'll pass.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Smoking pot and illegal drugs are a deal breaker for me. I'm very strongly against it. Porn addiction is not the same as viewing a little porn here and there. 

My ex h was heavily into both. It didn't fly well with me. It's not my thing at all. I'm not putting my full opinion on here about it, but what you do on your own time is your business as long as its not hurting others.


----------



## that_girl

Why do you have to ask? If you're ok with it, then it's ok for you and your mate.


----------



## Jamison

I think this is the same person who posted that her man wants a open relationship now....wow, maybe to much weed and porn.


----------



## Lea135

Im on and off about the whole porn thing. I think when it does not interfear with the relationship examples being less time with kids or less sex, when its not addicting, and better when its watched as a couple rather than apart i dont see much of an issue..


----------



## missymrs80

Jamison said:


> I think this is the same person who posted that her man wants a open relationship now....wow, maybe to much weed and porn.


Too much weed and porn.....sounds like a good country song, eh?


----------



## *LittleDeer*

Jamison said:


> I think this is the same person who posted that her man wants a open relationship now....wow, maybe to much weed and porn.


Lol could be. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Innosenses

Okay msgaria000 and the other who think that porn makes him give you a break......
Not always. My Husband just keeps going and going etc... I enjoy porn every once in a while, but I don't need it. My Husband has stop watching it and now sex is at a good rate so porn works different for different people. Most time things two things don't equal *success*:scratchhead:, that is why some may not agree with you.


----------

